# Box elder burl



## BarnickCustomCalls (Jul 25, 2014)

I cut the tree and a couple chunks off last spring and dug the base out with the bobcat. It is about 5-5.5' across all the way around It was a bit big for the bobcat but I managed I also got a couple pieces that were growing under/just above the ground. Now I just gotta find some time to get it cut up and sealed. About 10 years ago we cut a tree almost exactly like it down and ground the stump off. I really wish I was into wood working then 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/2014-06/D55AE15D-CD90-41DF-8E30-3F287754814A_zpshg5h3kdt.jpg 
Before I trimmed and power washed 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/5A552589-816F-4682-9DA1-03A0AEC4C9FC_zpsswmkjnht.jpg 
After
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/2406364A-E271-4F18-9717-F9860B191BC9_zpsitg2ewaq.jpg 
Another angle
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/AE37AB30-A5A3-4D52-9838-B3AE0707834D_zps2jshjbju.jpg 
The pieces that were under/just above ground


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Jul 25, 2014)

http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/9A97A430-C57C-4EDD-A12B-9BCD0917BE5C_zpsjnokceny.jpg 
Here's a close up of the biggest piece. I cut a small one of these up already and it was prob the nicest wood I have ever cut up

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 26, 2014)

Cool, can't wait to see some blanks of it.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 26, 2014)

I love the smell of box elder burl and it makes awesome double dyed knife handles. In a year or 2, I would be glad to take a few 2 inch slabs.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 2, 2014)

Here's a piece I got from the trunk of the tree. I cut the piece off last year and trimmed it up this spring. I cooked it in the oven for about a week to dry out before stabilizing. It seems to have taken resin well. 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/E1164EE6-ABB3-4D6D-9119-8F537586F08B_zps5uyn319y.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh my.....


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 2, 2014)

I'll see yer- Oh My - and raise you a - Jeeeezus ! What are the dimensions on that puppy?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2014)

BarnickCustomCalls said:


> Here's a piece I got from the trunk of the tree. I cut the piece off last year and trimmed it up this spring. I cooked it in the oven for about a week to dry out before stabilizing. It seems to have taken resin well.
> http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/E1164EE6-ABB3-4D6D-9119-8F537586F08B_zps5uyn319y.jpg




WOW!!!

Derek, THAT is an amazing piece of wood. I have logged and milled and processed a lot of FBE but I don't have anything like that to show for it. I've seen a lot boxelder burl and a lot of flamed boxelder but I haven't seen much flamed boxelder burl that nice. I'd hang on to that if I were you, unless you have a lot of it. Whatever you do save *some* for yourself. 

I'll tell you why too. When I first got into logging I felled 14 humongous ERC giants and at the time I didn't know these were the last of these big fellas not only around here, but anywhere. I sold them to a log cabin manufacturer in Colorado for what I now realize was a song. But I will never find any like that again. Don't make the same mistake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 2, 2014)

That piece is 1-3/4sq x 6-3/8
It actually looks even nicer than I thought it would. I cut a few more blanks up today and sealed them. I'm thinking some will be even nicer than this one. If I have the patience to wait for it to dry


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 2, 2014)

@Kevin I do plan on selling some of the blanks but I'm not sure how much of it. It's some of the first wood that I have harvested myself and I must say I am amazed by it myself. Who know the tree I used to pound nails into as a kid would look like this. Another question I guess I have is if a guy were to sell a stabilized piece like this what would be a fair asking price? I'm still new to this wood cutting and selling addiction so I don't have a clue where to start pricing


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 2, 2014)

I agree with Kevin's wisdom, but if you ever want to sell that let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 2, 2014)

Stunning! Kevin is definitely your man to help with pricing. As much as I hate to say it, because I would definitely like to have a piece or two, it will be pricey because you just don't see FBE burl of that quality.


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 8, 2014)

Got a chance to cut off a couple more slabs tonight. These two are about 3" thick and weight 30-40lbs. Not a lot of figure in it compared to the rest but there should be some nice solid blanks outa the darker wood. 
http://i105.Rule #2/albums/m220/dbarnick/Mobile%20Uploads/19E80727-8FF6-4479-9EFE-7921C0DFED33_zpslxcbr1nr.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 8, 2014)

Damn Derek. Thats some nice stuff. Plenty of knife scales in that!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh my!


----------



## gman2431 (Aug 8, 2014)

SENC said:


> Oh my!




I already threw out "oh my" and Scott raised it with a "jeeezzuuss". 

You gotta do better than that!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh my jeeezzuuss!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## brown down (Aug 11, 2014)

I agree with kevin, I would take half if not more of the most amazing pieces and lock them up in the wood vault and try to forget about them for awhile. there is nothing worse than offing something you will never in your lifetime find again. As much as I love the members here, I have timber I have only sold or traded very few pieces of it because I will never find it again! there isn't a member that harvests his or her own timber that doesn't have a SECRET ME STASH!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

